# Tastatur und Maus sperren



## redheador (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich programmiere gerade für meine Firma eine Server-Client-Anwendung zu Wartungszwecken. (Win XP Umgebung)
Mit der Serveranwendung kann ich verschiedene Clients auswählen und diesen einen Nachricht senden, die dann als Popup erscheint.
Da diese Clients bei der Wartung nicht mehr bedient werden sollen, möchte ich in der Zeit, in der das Popup aktiv ist, die Tastatur und die Maus sperren.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich dies umsetzen kann?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

da Java "nur" abstrahiert vom Betriebssystem läuft, glaube ich dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt auf Hardware direkt zuzugreifen.
Eventuell ist dies mit C++ möglich, die könntest du dann als natives in dein Java Programm einbinden.

Google mal deine Frage speziell für C++, da solltest du eher fündig werden.

Gruß
BK


----------

